# Grizzly G0612 6" x 24" Bench Top Jointer



## mark (Jan 3, 2007)

I am finally looking for a jointer to add to my tool collection. I would like to get a 8" jointer but my current shop does not have the power necessary to run it. I have decided to go with a bench-top model mainly due to budget constraints and the fact that I plan on replacing it in 3-5 years.

I have searched the web and e Bay for a full size 6" jointer that is not to far away from me and affordable ~$200 price range .

So far I have been able to find very little on bench-top jointer's and want to make a wise decision before purchasing a bench-top model. So far the Grizzly doesn't look all that bad, however I could be wrong.


----------



## schroeder (Feb 8, 2007)

Mark, for what it's worth I've had great luck with Grizzly. If you go with them, post how it works for you please.

Schroeder


----------



## Corndog (Feb 8, 2007)

For the love of all things wood…STAY AWAY FROM THE DELTA BENCH TOP!!!
Biggest waste of cash I ever had the displeasure to own.


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

I have a Ridgid 6 in jointer that I bought at Home Depot for around $350. So far it works great for my needs. While I wish it was wider, it does what I need for now. My next step would be to add a planner to take care of the board thickness, especially with wide boards.


----------



## mark (Jan 3, 2007)

Corndog … What kind of problems did you have with the Delta?


----------



## Corndog (Feb 8, 2007)

Drooping and twisted outfeed table,a WAY to flex-y fence, flimsy locking knobs{they all broke}
beds are too short for anything over 2'....I monkeed with that POS fer 3 years before I finally gave it away…I kinda feel bad 'cause I pawned it off on a good friend of mine.
Come to think of it, I haven't heard from him for a while!!







!!


----------



## TheKiltedWoodworker (Dec 21, 2006)

I was just talking to one of my friends last night and he mentioned that he has the Ridgid 6" jointer (We were talking tablesaws and comparing the TS3650, which I have, with the TS3612, which he has). He said he loves it, and wouldn't hesitate to buy any of the Ridgid-brand stationary tools.


----------



## Corndog (Feb 8, 2007)

That is my next Ridgid tool. I love the stuff.


----------



## DaveC (Jan 15, 2007)

I just purchased a Shop Fox W1745. $430.00 (Same price as the Grizzly G0452 when you consider shipping. I was able to pick up the Shop Fox locally)
http://www.woodstockint.com/Products/W1745/
http://www.grizzly.com/products/G0452

So far I love it!

Dave.


----------



## mark (Jan 3, 2007)

Well, I decided that I am going to just go with a regular 6" jointer and abandon the idea of going with a benchtop model.

Does anyone have the Jet JJ-6CSX 6" JOINTER? It looks like a nice model and my local woodcraft has it for $399.99 and next Saturday there is an additional 10% off between 8am and 11am on all power tools!


----------



## Dollarbill (Jan 26, 2007)

Mark, I have the Grizzly G1182 and it works just fine. They have a new model that looks real good that I like even better. It is the G0452 and it even comes with built in mobile base and dust chute. $325 and $65 shipping. I think I like the looks of it even better than mine. I also had a bench top that I am looking to give to someone that I don't like. Bill


----------



## Shawn (Jan 11, 2007)

you can not like me Dollar Bill, I'd suffer through a bench top jointer…may take advantage of my welding skills and see if I can do something with it thought


----------



## Dollarbill (Jan 26, 2007)

Shawn, You are welcome to it my friend. You live far enough away from Louisiana that after you drive all the way down here to get it, you wont want to drive all the way back just to kick my butt. But it is free. Bill


----------



## mark (Jan 3, 2007)

Well, I pulled the trigger, blew my budget (with wife's approval of course) and ordered the new Steel City's 6" Deluxe jointer Model 40615 from my local Woodcraft store.

Free shipping and $100 rebate to boot. Now all I need is a few friends to help bring it home since it weights in at 397 lbs.

Thank goodness it has a mobile base so I can reposition it in my shop. I also need to make some room for it since it as a much longer bed than I planed on getting.


----------



## Shawn (Jan 11, 2007)

lol, I'm sure by the time I pay for shipping from the gulf cost to the pacific northwest, then duty to have it brought accross the boarder, and, the taxes the wonderful canadian government would charge me…I think I could afford an 8' jointer for about the same price…though I have no idea how much it weighs.


----------



## Dollarbill (Jan 26, 2007)

Shawn, the P.O.S. weights about 3 kilos. No wonder it is so wonderful peice of equiptment.

Bill


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

Sounds like you better get out the invites Mark. You do not want to have that monster arrive and no one to help you unload it.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

I have the Jet JJ-6CSX 6" Jointer. It is a very nice machine. Very stable and heavy. Would highly recommend the machine.


----------



## mark (Jan 3, 2007)

Yeah, I am trying to figure out which victims, I mean friends that I want to help me move it. At least I have a good week to find my victims.


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

Supply lunch and beverages and you should not have a problem getting recruits.


----------



## mark (Jan 3, 2007)

Well Lumberjocks! I have my new jointer setup and working. I can honestly say that I had now idea of how many cubic feet of sawdust is in a board. I filled up a 42 gal trash can in less than 15 min.

I broke down and ordered a 1 1/2 hp dust collector to tame the dust that covered everything in the shop. The dust collector should be arriving in a couple of weeks.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

and you love it? don't know how you worked without it? 
hmm sawdust-what do LumberJocks do with their sawdust?


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Mine's in a pile beside the shop. I'll spread it around the base of the shrubs during the year. I've also spread 2" all over the garden. Haven't tilled it in yet.

Planing wood makes big piles of chips.


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

Isn't it amazing how much sawdust can come off a board when planing and jointing it down? I sometimes look at the pile and notice it is bigger than the board I have left.

How about some pictures of that new tool?


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

Some of my sawdust goes in flower beds that are away from my house (don't want to attract termites to the house or shop). Some gets spread along the chain link fence as a way to slow down the grass (less trimming). My shavings from my hand plane are saved ( the curls of oak make good fire starters for the fire place, besides they are too large to dispose of in the previous mentioned methods. Being that I live in a subdivision, I do my best not to dispose of it in a way that it will carry over to my neighbors. There are some horse ranches around and I've heard of others giving theirs to them, they use it for bedding.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Oscorner dont give any horse people walnut shavings or sawdust. It will kill the horses.


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

No need to worry about that, Karson. First, I can't afford walnut and second, the horse owners around here know better. But I do appreciate you adding that comment for those who don't know any better.


----------



## tooljunky (Feb 23, 2007)

You all need to watch putting saw dust in your garden and around your flowers it will put acid in your soil. Oak is real bad about it. I did the same thing for a while until it became a problem.


----------



## mark (Jan 3, 2007)

I heard about the walnut shavings being poisonous to horses. The shavings in the picture are from walnut. I have a whole bunch of it from a tree that was cut down in my backyard a little over a year ago. Most of it is still way to wet to work other than resawing it into planks to dry.

Unfortunately they cut it up into sections so it is all less than 36" long. I figure in about another year or two I will have about 100 bft of walnut to use for something. Not quite sure for what yet, but something.

Now I just can't wait till my new dust collector comes in so I can control some of the sawdust. At the moment any attempt to clean the shop is reversed as soon as I power up my table saw or other shop equipment.

Anyone used a floor dust chute in their shop? I am thinking about putting one in for when I sweep the shop floor every once in a while.


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

I do not have a floor chute for my shop, but I remember way back in high school the shop there had one. It was great for clean up time. Except sometimes, kids would sweep up a block of wood in the chute, and you would hear it bang and rattle all the way through the pipes. Of course they had an industrial strength dust collector, rather than just the small models most of us buy.

A good thing to do would be to make your dust collector a two-stage one, if it is not. Then you can empty the collection can, instead of taking apart the bags when it is full.


----------



## mark (Jan 3, 2007)

Good point Bill, I should probably have a two stage collector prior to adding a floor chute. Otherwise I'd be spending a lot of time clearing the chute.


----------

